# Delta unisaw blade won't raise



## kruper21 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a Delta unisaw 34-802. Today I went to use it and the blade won't raise. It appears the handle is spinning free on the crank shaft. I don't appear to be missing any parts. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Take the insert off the table, locate the shaft connected to the raising handle,crank it ,look through the insert port while yout cranking and tell me what you see.....

Should be a worm gear on the shaft that raises the arbour bracket....

There should be a hex keyed set screw to tighten the worm gear on the shaft, may have become loose, if your shaft is not spinning then its the crank handle.

If it is spinning, handle,shaft and worm gear then there is an alignment problem somewhere between the worm gear and the Arbour bracket gear teeth.


Take the crank handle off if it's spinning,,,if it's that...could be a set screw,or the female side where the shaft goes in And may be shaped to the shaft end,could be just a flat and a set screw, or hex and it's lost it's shape. 


If its the handle .......


Part# 422-04-400-0005

If its the(x) series 

Part# 422-04-412-0011

Ordering: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?gclid=CNHs4qD9i7QCFUKd4AodS0UA4g

There are more distributors, google it...


B,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check for a loose/missing set screw on the crank handle.













 







.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
If the shaft is not spinning, but the crank is turning, Cabinetman has it right!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

A loose or missing set screw in the handle wouldn't cause the problem as you should have a steel key in there, too, unless it got out somehow. Maybe a sheared or missing roll pin in the elevation worm gear or something else broke (hope not).

Bill


----------



## kruper21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dodgeboy77, What does the steel key look like? I think I'm missing it.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's a bent up one from a unisaw i refurbished and sold:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

If it is just the key you can get a replacement at any harware store, Home Depot or Lowes. Should not take any time at all to replace.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kruper21 said:


> Dodgeboy77, What does the steel key look like? I think I'm missing it.


A key is basically just a steel insert. It can have different shapes, but it fits into a groove (keyway) cut into two mating parts, The key locks the two parts from turning on each other. An obvious key/keyway is with pulleys and motor shafts. Here's an example...
.
















 







.


----------



## kruper21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, it looks like that's what I'm missing. I'm not sure what was holding the crank handle in place before. I'll post again when I get a change to fix it but that won't be for a couple of days.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kruper,

A diagram to your saw is here: http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/34-802

Click on "Zoom in pdf format" then scroll down to the second diagram and you'll see your part.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Kruper,
> 
> A diagram to your saw is here: http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/34-802
> 
> ...


+1. :yes:

#167 = set screw
#175 = key









 







.


----------



## kruper21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. It was the key. It was missing altogether. I have no idea how it was working before. I don't think that's something that can just fall out either. Anyway, I ground down a piece of scrap metal and I'm back in business. Thanks again!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kruper21 said:


> Thanks for all your help. It was the key. It was missing altogether. I have no idea how it was working before. I don't think that's something that can just fall out either. Anyway, I ground down a piece of scrap metal and I'm back in business. Thanks again!


Keys don't usually fall out. At best they may slip in the groove with little pressure when installing it. Some have to be slightly tapped in. It's likely the key might never have been there. The set screw is threaded down to make contact with the key. That's what keeps that darn handle working. If your set screw was there, it could have made some minimal contact with the shaft long enough to keep it working until it loosened.









 







.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm happy that your problem was so easily solved! The worst case scenario was missing gear teeth or a broken casting.

Bill


----------

